
Microsoft Bug Is Deactivating Windows 10 Pro Licenses and Downgrading to Home - cVwEq
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/microsoft/microsoft-bug-is-deactivating-windows-10-pro-licenses-and-downgrading-to-home/
======
rleigh
With the ongoing catalogue of update disasters, am I the only one questioning
whether Windows can be considered an operating system suitable for production
use? Could you run your business on this with all the implied risk? Most small
and medium businesses will not be running Enterprise, they will be using the
licence provided with the systems when they were bought, which will be Pro or
even Home.

------
wvenable
Yeah, this happened to me this morning but I had to leave for work before
diagnosing it further. I've had a Pro license for years so it's pretty
disturbing to have this happen.

I'm actually glad it's a widespread issue; I was not looking forward to
messing with my Windows or contacting support over it.

------
ChrisLTD
It seems odd that Windows 10 even has Home and Pro SKUs. I can’t imagine the
headaches that must cause programmers at Microsoft, as well as the confusion
it sows among potential buyers. Microsoft should consider something like
raising the price of the Home SKU by 20% while including all the Pro features.

~~~
SpikeDad
Probably one flag that signals the compilation to remove all of the Pro
features for Home build.

But yea the artificial division of different Windows licenses always seemed
ridiculous. Even more now in the day of "Your OS is free or should be".

------
Zekio
typical I was reading this and my Windows deactivated 5 minutes later...

------
TwoNineA
Are they trying to crack down on 5$ Pro licenses from eBay?

